# Fog Lights- one white the other yellow?



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

Just picked up my Model 3 Standard...while in the car at night two people told me my passenger fog light was illuminated a faint yellow and the other one white (normal). Earlier during the day my electrician told me my passenger side fog light was out. Are these easy to replaced or should I just head back to the Store? Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rkgto said:


> Just picked up my Model 3 Standard...while in the car at night two people told me my passenger fog light was illuminated a faint yellow and the other one white (normal). Earlier during the day my electrician told me my passenger side fog light was out. Are these easy to replaced or should I just head back to the Store? Thanks!


Use the Tesla app to schedule mobile service to have it fixed/replaced.

I believe the entire housing needs to be replaced.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I thought the standard wasn’t to have fog lights. Has that changed?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I thought the standard wasn't to have fog lights. Has that changed?


I think you're correct - no fog lights for the Standard Range car.

I think there are 3 different lights in that one housing, including the fog lights.
Either way, the two lights should look identical, so something isn't right.


----------



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

Mobile service coming in a few days...something not right for sure...one eye is out


----------



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

Dumb question but I assume Tesla's come with an industry compatible warranty like 3 years or 36,000 miles...don't they?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

rkgto said:


> Dumb question but I assume Tesla's come with an industry compatible warranty like 3 years or 36,000 miles...don't they?


4 year, 50k miles https://www.tesla.com/support/vehicle-warranty


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

They'll take care of you. You're not supposed to have this sort of problem with a brand new Tesla. Or even an older one -- those LED headlights are supposed to last for years.


----------



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

So according to Tesla Tech Service the M3 Std Plus built after June 1, 2020 come with fog lights...yeah. Service Tech came and had to remove front bumper to replace the RH passenger fog light carrier...it was defective from the factor. He said he neve got a service call like this for a new car (>100 miles) so lucky me. In any event, I had to help him remove the bumper because he did not want to damage it since its so low to ground...used a blanket on ground as a backup. Came off in about 15 mins. If any of you have done this type of bumper removal before you know its a few screws and a lot of push pins and plastic fasteners that hold it on. Wish I took pics...not much behind the M3 front bumper, only 2 connectors, one for frunk light and the other to the fog light assembly. All good now but it makes me wonder if I got a lemon


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rkgto said:


> All good now but it makes me wonder if I got a lemon


Nah, no worries. Most cars are fine, but a few will have issues from the factory. Just get those issues fixed as you discover them.


----------

